
WebM videos on the web can be done in under 300KB thanks to VP9 encoding - kvizdos
https://blog.kentonvizdos.com/til-2-how-to-add-a-transparent-video-to-a-web-page/
======
Fudgel
Getting a NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID error message in chrome when I try to
look at the page.

